# Would like to move to Chiapas



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

My boyfriend of 6 years is planning to go back to Chiapas in Oct or Nov. He has purchased land in Comitan and is planning to build a house. Hopefully, I will follow a few months later. I have read about the Zapatistas and wonder if anyone knows what is going on there now. I have been in Chiapas, but farther south, in the Motozintla area. I am concerned about what I can bring with me and whether to drive or fly ( which means I will go with basically nothing). I do not have a large income and would quit my job with Coca Cola to go there. So I don't know if I would be able to get the proper visa to live there. Does it make a difference if I am with an Mexican citizen? I just want to spend the rest of my life simply. I am so tired of the taxes and the craziness in this country. But I don't want to "jump from the frying pan into the fire" either.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

Maritsa said:


> My boyfriend of 6 years is planning to go back to Chiapas in Oct or Nov. He has purchased land in Comitan and is planning to build a house. Hopefully, I will follow a few months later. I have read about the Zapatistas and wonder if anyone knows what is going on there now. I have been in Chiapas, but farther south, in the Motozintla area. I am concerned about what I can bring with me and whether to drive or fly ( which means I will go with basically nothing). I do not have a large income and would quit my job with Coca Cola to go there. So I don't know if I would be able to get the proper visa to live there. Does it make a difference if I am with an Mexican citizen? I just want to spend the rest of my life simply. I am so tired of the taxes and the craziness in this country. But I don't want to "jump from the frying pan into the fire" either.


You need to be sure that you know what's going on politically and in terms of narco-traffic'ing in that area of Chiapas. It is a pretty wild state in some places. I'm not replying to help you there, since I don't know the area except in general terms. But when you move to Mexico, you will need to meet individual income requirements. A boyfriend won't help in that regard, Mexican or not. Plan on demonstrating $1,200 USD per month. If you don't have it, recognize that in most of Mexico, Immigration asks for three months recent checking account activity or evidence of substantial funds. If you have, say, over $5,000 USD in your checking account, then there doesn't have to have been any deposits nor withdrawals during the required three-month reporting period. If you have much less money to show them once a year for the previous three months (since you have to renew every year), you can roll over your money (called churning by some). You take the same dollars and withdraw them, then redeposit them in the same US account. This makes it look like you have income way over what you really do. $500 USD flowing through your checking account can become $2,000 USD with just a few transactions. They don't care how much you have in the account at the end of the month, they just care about cash flow, so seeing those few $500 USD deposits each month for three months leading up to your application for an FM3 will do the trick. You will do this most easily using a trusted friend in the US to take out, then redeposit your money. Don't be obvious in the way you do this. Vary the amounts withdrawn and deposited and the time intervals involved. It has worked for others to whom I have given this advice. We don't need to do this ourselves, since we easily meet the income requirements. Good luck! Que le vaya bien!


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I do have a friend here who is on my bank account. She helped me a lot when I went to Mexico in 2006 and I totally trust her. I have been reading everything I can about the history and political situation in Chiapas. I have also been checking into churches and other organizations that sponsor volunteers. When I was young, I always wanted to join the Peace Corps or Vista, but never did. I was even thinking that if I could work for an organization in Comitan I would be close to Timo's residence and eventually I could just stay there. I'm wondering if the authorities really bother with someone living quietly in the mountains, or is that being too naive? On the other hand, I remember riding the bus from Mexico City to Motozintla, and several times the bus pulled over and officers boarded to check ID's. They never asked for mine- I think they were looking for illegal Guatamalans sneaking into Mexico. Still, with Chiapas bordering Guatamala, this could be something to worry about, I suppose. If someone had told me 20 years ago that I would become so involved with a Mexican man, I probably would have laughed. And I don't think I would have liked him then. He is very "mexican" in his thinking and his ways, but after 6 years together, and having lived many years between us, we have both managed to compromise and accept each other most of the time. It's been a learning experience!


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

I tried to reply to RVGRINGO's personal message. I don't know if it went through, because it was not there when I went back in to check. I am so bad at this! Please reply!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hi, and I did get your message. Once they are sent, you don't have a copy. You did everything right.
I would advise against leaving the country with anyone else on your bank account. You can do all of your banking with your US bank online; as well as taxes, bill paying, etc. You will want a credit card and a couple of debit cards to use with your account and they can be managed online also. We retirees also need to consider medical care as we age, and occasionally get surprised by some unfortunate attack or accident. Even in Mexico, medical insurance will be a must. You can't expect to walk into an emergency room, get treated and pay later. You will also want to have a local investment fund of some kind to cover such emergencies or hospitalizations, which require a deposit before admission and payment before discharge. These things should be kept very private, as 'express kidnappings' do occur. I can't recommend that anyone try to live in Mexico illegally. The immigration system is now computerized and, though you might get away with it, you could also end up in a jail facing deportation; an unpleasant prospect, to say the least. This move, if you intend to make it, will take a lot more research than you can glean from a forum, as helpful as this may be. You will want to contact your nearest Mexican Consulate and try to discuss your plans with other expats who may have moved to the area of interest ahead of you. Some of them may be able to give you more detailed information on living conditions, climate, political situation and other facts you will need to know in order to make an informed decision. Naturally, you should make a trip as a tourist first, perhaps without your friend, to make an unbiased exploration.


----------



## Maritsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, I did go to Chiapas without Timo. The first time I went with his daughter and grandson. It was over New Year's and I went back to Mexico City alone. I ended up in La Tapo (bus terminal) my cell phone died, and I managed to talk to a porter who helped me find the correct combi back to Chalco. I kept telling him where I wanted to go, (turn right at the Sierra Elefante) and told him, "Don't get me lost!" I managed to get a taxi back to my residence where Timo and his daughter were worried to death where I was!. We all laughed about it and they were amazed and relieved that I actually did it by myself. I told them that I may be a gringa, but I can take care of myself! My Spanish is far from perfect, but humor goes a long way! I did notice that when Timo and I went, for example, to the tiangis, that no one really talked to me or was very friendly. The men would smile and nod. But a couple of times I went alone to shop, and the men were totally different! I guess this is why Mexican men are so possessive of their women. As soon as they turn their backs another man is ready to take over! On the subject of marital abuse - Timo raised his hand to me one time, about 4 years ago, early in our relationship. ( He had been drinking) I told him, "I am an American woman, and we don't take that kind of behavior. So if you ever hit me, you will end up on the floor because I will hit back, and I will be done with you!" It has never happened since. As you say, it could be different once he is "home" - I don't deny that. These are all issues I think about a lot. But I do have a passport, and hopefully I would be able to head back to the US if I felt threatened.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

I brought up the idea of having someone take out and redeposit money in a US bank account only for three months prior to applying for an FM3 and as a last resort if monthly income is an immigration issue. A close friend or relative is a pretty safe way to do this, certainly a lot safer than putting your money in the hands of financial "professionals" based on recent history. Three people (actually two couples and a single person) have followed this advice without incident, and it allows them to obtain and renew their Visas without actually having enough income to do so otherwise. For all else, we use and recommend on-line banking plus a Mexican account that automatically pays Telmex and CFE every month/two months. I know that Banorte and Banamex do this for free. I imagine that they all do. !Que le vaya bien!


----------

